# check this pipe out



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Taking my daughter to school in the morning I saw this. Looked liked ABS. Thought id show you guys.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

most likely hdpe


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> most likely hdpe


Yea, If it was ABS it would be sagging between the supports.... :laughing:


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea, If it was ABS it would be sagging between the supports.... :laughing:


Very true:yes:


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

A portable tunnel


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

*It must be the new sewer line*

For the White house. There is a lot of feces coming out of it.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

NORTHSTAR said:


> Taking my daughter to school in the morning I saw this. Looked liked ABS. Thought id show you guys.


Where you from, NorthStar? 

I used to be a trucker and I've still got an eye for those Western Elite trailers. Bought a brand new 53' quad axle with that exact same paint scheme when I was 22 years old. 

Plus that looks like the Five Mile overpass in Boise although I could be wrong on that point.

:laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Never mind. Found your intro. Anyway, the trailer told me you were a Westerner.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

that is going to a new house down the road,that is the drain for a single lavatory in the bathroom,wonder if it will handle the dfus????:laughing:


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Wondering if Ferguson has a repair coupling.


----------

